# Welcome to Bimmerfest.com



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Artslinger said:


> ChadH. Nice tasteful sig. :thumbup:


Very Nice. :thumbup: X 2!!


----------



## E36 Phantom (Apr 3, 2007)

Bump. 




























:amish:


----------



## loveless4577 (Feb 29, 2008)

Great bump!


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

wut


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

What an awesome bump! :thumbup:


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

What happened to Clem?
Few here will recall his reign of terror:eeps:


----------



## MJS (Dec 22, 2001)

Werd....


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

WTH was Tom's problem?

:angel:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

TeamM3 said:


> WTH was Tom's problem?
> 
> :angel:


Tom was upset that he wasn't able to acquire the rights to Bimmerfest....


----------



## hts (Dec 19, 2001)

Jon S. said:


> Tom was upset that he wasn't able to acquire the rights to Bimmerfest....


he shouldn't be upset. as fate would have it, he apparently took his anger, redirected it, and ended up with a much better/popular site.

:thumbup:


----------

